# Serie A 22-23 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Laguna (Nov 22, 2008)

One bet for tommorow.
Napoli over Cagliari.
This will be a routine victory for Napoli, nothing to be hurt with.


----------



## Laguna (Nov 23, 2008)

I knew it
!!!
Next time when I bet on someone just bet the opposite, you will be a millionaire


----------

